
PHP 7 is coming soon - github-cat
http://www.pixelstech.us/article/1446993883-PHP-7-is-coming-soon
======
colloqu
I'm really excited to see this shiny new PHP version running on our servers.
There are a lot of new features: [http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.new-
features.php](http://php.net/manual/en/migration70.new-features.php) and
especially huge performance advantages according php.net ("Improved
performance: PHP 7 is up to twice as fast as PHP 5.6")

Frameworks like Laravel already support PHP7 :)

~~~
github-cat
Ya, I am expected to see the huge performance improvement. But not sure
whether it's OK to deploy it on production environment at the moment.

